# Keyboards With Full N-key Rollover



## TIGR (Feb 13, 2010)

I originally posted this thread looking for a backlit NKRO keyboard. I got a Deck Legend Ice Tactile in April 2010 and as of July 2012 could not be more satisfied (see post #9 in this thread).





If you would like information on mechanical keyboards I suggest looking at these two threads:

Mechanical Keyboard Guide at HardForum
The Mechanical Keyboard Guide at OCN


----------



## Gump (Feb 13, 2010)

Not sure how viable for fast paced gaming this is, since this is wireless, but it does independently detect multiple key-presses and passed your test. A 4th simultaneous press has no effect - the 3rd letter continues to repeat.
Logitech Wave Pro Desktop Black USB 2.4 GHz Wireless Keyboard & Mouse Combo


----------



## Homeless (Feb 13, 2010)

For gaming i would recommend the steelseries 7g.  It's the only keyboard specifically marketed towards gamers that has nkro.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, also added the Razer Tarantula, which is discontinued, in case someone sees one on Ebay or somewhere.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 13, 2010)

Added more (full and partial NKRO). Here's a great source for information about high-quality keyboards (beyond NKRO):
OCN Mechanical Keyboard Guide


----------



## drdaver (Feb 22, 2010)

thank you been looking for this. what about the steelseries zboard and merc/merc stealth? not sure what their exact rollover is


----------



## TIGR (Feb 22, 2010)

I _think_ they each have 7-key rollover but am looking for confirmation. Need to find more sources to verify.


----------



## kali (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi,
I was looking for a new keyboard with NKRO  for games(more or less) and especially for music programs  
What keyboard did you buy? Would you recommend it?

Thank you.


----------



## TIGR (Jul 12, 2012)

kali said:


> Hi,
> I was looking for a new keyboard with NKRO  for games(more or less) and especially for music programs
> What keyboard did you buy? Would you recommend it?
> 
> Thank you.



I bought a Deck Legend in April 2010 and since then it has performed flawlessly. It has been used by a few people regularly, treated with respect, and was taken apart (easy) and cleaned once so far. Between the people who use it I suppose it's seen 4 hours of gaming and 8 hours of typing (writing PHP/HTML/JS/etc. as well as some novel writing) on average per day. In my opinion, it has proven its durability. It could pass for brand new today. Everyone who has used it has either liked it or loved it.

I usually use it at the lowest backlit illumination setting, which is adequate; but it can be set higher (7 levels) or off. I would not be satisfied with a keyboard that lacked backlighting with multiple levels (and off). I got one with tactile switches and have no regrets there (having tried all of the common Cherry switches).

I have no complaints or problems with this keyboard (understand that this is rare coming from me). Overall, I would recommend the Deck over any other I've ever tried. It's a quality product and worth the price in my opinion.


----------



## Frick (Jul 12, 2012)

Are you planning on updating the OP?


----------



## lindy (Jul 12, 2012)

My Fentec Left Handed Mechanical keyboard will do N-key rollover. You can add it to the list for anybody that wants, needs, or desires a left handed keyboard.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 12, 2012)

What about this
Corsair Vengeance K90  Black/Metal USB Wired Gamin...
Corsair Vengeance K60  Black/Metal USB Wired Gamin...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide

This might be a useful read


----------



## TIGR (Jul 13, 2012)

Frick said:


> Are you planning on updating the OP?



I thought about doing so but since there is good info available elsewhere (including the link Fourstaff provided), I just linked to that. Hope it helps.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 13, 2012)

This is what i have and it has full key roll over (MAX Keyboard Nighthawk X8 > http://www.maxkeyboard.com/max-keyboard-nighthawk-x8-blue-backlit-mechanical-keyboard.html


----------

